# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  Land Grabbing Hack?

## wadekendall

Time and time again I have lost land to someone that is not even in the area, I am assuming they have a script / hack that is grabbing up land the second it goes into demolition mode.. If anyone knows what program this is I would love to know in a private message.. I am willing to pay for this information..:confused:

----------


## insan3mmo

there is a script but it's for RU version, NA/EU version is not shared yet, probably because people are making thousands of gold with it .

----------


## wadekendall

I figured as much, looks like ill have to resort to buying the farms from them with gold.

----------


## Kendogar

So will I... What should I do? I wanna play this game...

----------


## DisturbingEffect

> So will I... What should I do? I wanna play this game...


Try playing it then, nothing stopping you.

----------


## Kendogar

> Try playing it then, nothing stopping you.


I didn't ask that question properly, it was more a silent outcry if there isnt any other option than farming gold and buying a house off a hacker. 

Anyway, still a great game.

----------


## Senra

I heard a few people are using AHK (auto hot-key)... any idea how they made that?

If I'm not wrong they need to:
1) stand next to the house/land (no problem)
2) press the "skill" with the house (no problem, need to put the house icon in the skill bar)
3) click on the land (how can they find a good clicking spot... without people and so on?)
4) click to accept building the house (how to move the mouse to the correct position?)
5) ... do this suuuuuper fast (how often, how fast?)

----------


## Kotzu

there is no script for land grap, there is a mod for grabbing land without the confirm/build window, so basic you click and take  :Smile:

----------


## swizard

> there is no script for land grap, there is a mod for grabbing land without the confirm/build window, so basic you click and take


Mind sharing?

----------


## archlord12345

No one will share such a thing for obvious reason (if it even exist)..

stay quiet.

----------


## Kotzu

i paid for that, and has many more features :P

----------


## TeamWildDB

link? ^^ would pay also

----------


## Senra

omg, please share the link with us :O

----------


## Steffenftw

> i paid for that, and has many more features :P


Where do you buy your hacks?

----------


## archlord12345

lol he paid for that and he will soon lose his account.

And if its true, you have to be stupid to share an hack like that ..

----------


## Kotzu

@archlord12345
you stupid? ppl are using this for months on coreean and russian  :Smile:  with no problems.
@all
cannot share, it's a private seller.

----------


## archlord12345

i know this exist but you dont have to tease everyone with this. keep things like that for youself.

----------


## Firegone

I need a working auto-clicker ... I tried several but as soon as I switch to archeage, no clicking happens (tested on skills)

edit: hve the hack, but without speed clicking thingy its impossible to go against this hacker (tried it) using it

----------


## laudon

> I need a working auto-clicker ... I tried several but as soon as I switch to archeage, no clicking happens (tested on skills)
> 
> edit: hve the hack, but without speed clicking thingy its impossible to go against this hacker (tried it) using it


SetTimer Clicker, 1

f3::Toggle := !Toggle

Clicker:
If (!Toggle)
Return

Click
random,rand,1000,3000
sleep rand

just compile this ahk script and run as admin

----------


## AndreaTop

I'm using rengold mod, clicker on 0ms repeat, still can't beat him.
Plus, when someone spam clicker os similar, it's char name begins to flicker. Mine, for example, it's flickering while i spam click.
He's not flickering at all. His name stay solid, not a single flicker and he's getting every house.

----------


## Firegone

> I'm using rengold mod, clicker on 0ms repeat, still can't beat him.
> Plus, when someone spam clicker os similar, it's char name begins to flicker. Mine, for example, it's flickering while i spam click.
> He's not flickering at all. His name stay solid, not a single flicker and he's getting every house.


I guess he is using packet injection

EDIT: Yes, its package injection ... Dunno where you can grab a working version (might need to be bought, but that wouldnt matter if I could get a plot with this)...




> i found the program he's using, it's even worse than i thought, it scans the whole map for land with a demolition timer and then it will place your scarecrow there no matter where you are in the map and it record the time of demolitions for you so you can login in time. don't pm me, i will not be the one spreading hacks around .
> edit: Nui brotherhood was the first big guild on alpha that's why they have so much land .





> Meanwhile there are screenshots floating around of this russian software that maps all houses that are going to collapse and just constantly spams the server with house placement request packets. So before anyone's client even gets the notification that the house plot is available, it's long gone.

----------


## Senra

interesting. would be great if someone can find and share a link to this program  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lockdown6435

> interesting. would be great if someone can find and share a link to this program


Yea...I did a lot of googling and couldn't find anything anywhere, even on the popular Russian hack sites :/

----------


## Kotzu

is already public  :Frown:  on other website. Ppl are stupid to share it free instead of point interested players to original seller, maybe after this the developer of the mod will stop updating it  :Frown:

----------


## Senra

> is already public  on other website. Ppl are stupid to share it free instead of point interested players to original seller, maybe after this the developer of the mod will stop updating it


do you mean the injection program or the 4$ mod? anyway it's always bad if someone posts things for free instead of supporting the developer  :Frown:

----------


## Firegone

> is already public  on other website. Ppl are stupid to share it free instead of point interested players to original seller, maybe after this the developer of the mod will stop updating it


if you have information about the package injection or whatsover, please share where one can buy that...
The leaked mod itself doesn't help (bought too...)

----------


## Kotzu

the 4$ mod, the injection one, not yet  :Frown:

----------


## Firegone

Inside on Archeage hackers and what's gonna happen moving forward : archeage

Need to find it! I cant progress with google anymore. Even searches through google translate with russian characters arent working... Damn^^

----------


## Senra

Interesting thread. I have no clue which hack has been translated to english... 
After googleing I found out that it should be an old russian hack, probably 2 years old. Because after that time the developers changed their packets to crypted ones (or something like that, I don't know about those things). So we should check the russian forums for older hacks which could work. 

... *sigh*
It would be great to know someone that can actually speak russian  :Big Grin:

----------


## Firegone

> Interesting thread. I have no clue which hack has been translated to english... 
> After googleing I found out that it should be an old russian hack, probably 2 years old. Because after that time the developers changed their packets to crypted ones (or something like that, I don't know about those things). So we should check the russian forums for older hacks which could work. 
> 
> ... *sigh*
> It would be great to know someone that can actually speak russian


I would be happy if I knew some russian players :-) I infact know russian people, but they arent related to the game and probably wouldnt know what to look/search for...
Damn, I would even pay for it as long as I am able to grab a land. Just one plot, I only want one plot :-(
the search continues... But as of now I wasn't able to find something. Just a forum with a hidden section where you can buy yourself in for about 500 rubles... and even then you dont know what is inside....

----------


## Kotzu

as i know, there are 2 hacks that help in land grab, 1 is the mod, that disables the "build" window and so you don't lose time clicking it when putting down blueprint, and 2nd is something that let's the player instant get the plot after demolish ends. Had ppl taking land from my face and they ware not there  :Smile: ))). I have the mod but, mod vs instant take, mod lose.

----------


## kacangboi

This is what you guy's seek works perfectly. Created it myself

----------


## Senra

OMG! Would you sell it? :O

----------


## kacangboi

Will sell to the highest bidder, (works only with archebuddy)

----------


## Senra

This thread isn't a auction house  :Wink: 
Why don't you sell it to all of us in the restricted elite section instead of only to the highest bidder?

----------


## kacangboi

> This thread isn't a auction house 
> Why don't you sell it to all of us in the restricted elite section instead of only to the highest bidder?


I have no clue how this works :P im used to archebuddy forums care to do a little tutorial ?

----------


## Senra

There is a restricted forum for hacks/exploits which should stay private. I think only donators and longtimesuers (?) have access to it. That's why I mentioned it could be better to post your offer right there... :Wink: 

Btw, I've sent you a PM!

----------


## Yuffye

> as i know, there are 2 hacks that help in land grab, 1 is the mod, that disables the "build" window and so you don't lose time clicking it when putting down blueprint, and 2nd is something that let's the player instant get the plot after demolish ends. Had ppl taking land from my face and they ware not there ))). I have the mod but, mod vs instant take, mod lose.


Can tell me how can disable the "build" window?? Thx

----------


## Kotzu

@yuffye
have no clue, don't do it  :Smile:

----------


## Parog

> I have no clue how this works :P im used to archebuddy forums care to do a little tutorial ?


You'd need to use the trade section we have designed for archeage specifically for that.

----------


## archlord12345

Here comes a moderator removing my post and giving me infraciton points for warning people again.. 
Prefering believing a 1 day old account then a 2 years old member and donator.

Do not trust thefarmguy , he offer compiled dll so you cant see code source ( most of the time it is trojan + keylogger)

+ he doesnt own anything, as copyright what he sells belongs to archebuddy and he doesnt even mention it on his forum post

----------


## Zakiderex

Pm me if interested  :Smile:

----------


## Grimsilver

> Pm me if interested


Please don't fall for pathetic attempts like this guy. Selling a program he doesn't even own/posses. All of these pictures are just taken from a reddit post, and it looks like a few morons are trying to use them to scam.

Reddit post is here: Sick of land grabbing hackers : archeage

----------


## Zakiderex

> Please don't fall for pathetic attempts like this guy. Selling a program he doesn't even own/posses. All of these pictures are just taken from a reddit post, and it looks like a few morons are trying to use them to scam.
> 
> Reddit post is here: Sick of land grabbing hackers : archeage


You better check things before posting.
I posted this screenshots here on forums - Link to thread (Land Grabber Plugin)

I'll upload new ones in few min. So ppl can compare form data -_-

Done:

----------


## Grimsilver

> You better check things before posting.
> I posted this screenshots here on forums - Link to thread (Land Grabber Plugin)
> 
> I'll upload new ones in few min. So ppl can compare form data -_-
> 
> Done:
> 
> Attachment 19188


Congrats you went into microsoft paint and changed some text. So pro.

Anywho, people can deal with the guy if they want, just sharing the info that getting SS's aren't that hard. Gl!

----------


## Zakiderex

> Congrats you went into microsoft paint and changed some text. So pro.
> 
> Anywho, people can deal with the guy if they want, just sharing the info that getting SS's aren't that hard. Gl!


Ok, I edited all this fields in few second . Also as my 2days ago post. Also it was I who killed Kennedy. You're so called detective  :Big Grin: 
You got me *facepalm*

----------


## plopism

..............

----------


## Randomizer

I am going to release one for free on the Archebuddy store in a day or 2. Dont bother buying this shit.

----------


## gamer4156

99% of people wont benefit from this. Unless your ping < 10 you wont beat most of us and those of us that win still lose all the big plots to the true packet spoof hackers.

----------


## Zakiderex

It's so fun to read things from ppl, that doesn't know anything about the subject they are talking about =)

And land grabbing in the buddy store - "facepalm". Go make an application. I know the answer in advance. They disabled built in radar futures and allowed custom plugin. Guess what they'll do to land grabbing one.

----------


## Firegone

There is a free hack, released for archebuddy
https://www.thebuddyforum.com/archeb...bber-free.html

havent tested, dont have a license

----------


## Zakiderex

> There is a free hack, released for archebuddy
> https://www.thebuddyforum.com/archeb...bber-free.html
> 
> havent tested, dont have a license


Yeah, there is already a ban report for using it =)

Btw... mine works ok  :Big Grin:

----------


## henrygale

Yeah not wise using the landgrab after all the controversy.

----------


## Firegone

> Yeah, there is already a ban report for using it =)
> 
> Btw... mine works ok


Yours is probably doing the same, 50 dollars more expensive and the report could be false to scare competitors...

----------


## Zakiderex

> Yours is probably doing the same, 50 dollars more expensive and the report could be false to scare competitors...


It's not =)
You better ask "the creator of the free one" how much does his scanner cost. Cuz he also sells it. Only spaming one is free.
False reports? Well, people will have to find the answer on this one by themselves  :Big Grin:

----------


## archlord12345

Zakiderex ,your paid version of this software is no better then the free one... The free one even have a fancy UI. 

The code behind is the same ... constructhouse(x,y,z)

----------


## Zakiderex

> Zakiderex ,your paid version of this software is no better then the free one... The free one even have a fancy UI. 
> 
> The code behind is the same ... constructhouse(x,y,z)


Realy?
Or by fancy you mean that it looks like painted fence?  :Big Grin: 
He likes pink a lot. I wonder why. And your statement about the code is also wrong =)

----------


## Firegone

> It's not =)
> You better ask "the creator of the free one" how much does his scanner cost. Cuz he also sells it. Only spaming one is free.
> False reports? Well, people will have to find the answer on this one by themselves


Dont know about a scanner. Just saying.
And yes, people will have to find out.

I would code one myself if I could. But it's always ping dependend as it seems. So what's the matter of buying it for 50 bucks... I just want a single plot, not 100 to resell and make real life money.

----------


## Zakiderex

> So what's the matter of buying it for 50 bucks... I just want a single plot, not 100 to resell and make real life money.


Some ppl buy this for group usage. Guilds, clans and etc. =)

----------


## Firegone

> Some ppl buy this for group usage. Guilds, clans and etc. =)


See. I'm not. I want it for myself, me and I. 1 Plot or two if I can find two next to each other. Theres a difference. And I dont want to buy a plot for 50 bucks :-)
But thats offtopic. 
Just not lucky finding a appropriate pricing

edit: another release here -> https://www.thebuddyforum.com/archeb...d-grabber.html

----------


## DarkheartMMO

This is kind of game breaking. I am pretty sure there is a fix coming from what I heard in general chat. Something about your character actually needing to be within X many yards of the expiring plot. More so detrimental to those who are grabbing land and not even in zone.

----------


## Chrondog

> This is kind of game breaking. I am pretty sure there is a fix coming from what I heard in general chat. Something about your character actually needing to be within X many yards of the expiring plot. More so detrimental to those who are grabbing land and not even in zone.


That's already how it is. You have to be within 100 meters to place land. The game is just so ****ed that people can abuse a bug where, according to the server they are there but they aren't there according to us. I think it's packet spoofing. Or I'm wrong and I just can't find the players doing it.

EDIT: In the recent update they lowered the range even more according to the changelogs.

----------


## Firegone

> That's already how it is. You have to be within 100 meters to place land. The game is just so ****ed that people can abuse a bug where, according to the server they are there but they aren't there according to us. I think it's packet spoofing. Or I'm wrong and I just can't find the players doing it.
> 
> EDIT: In the recent update they lowered the range even more according to the changelogs.


They reduced the range a lot! you now have to be "really" close to the plot. I don't know the meters. Lets say one and a half 16x16 plot away from the place where you want to place it! But, I managed to grab three plots without use of archebuddy and your land grabber because of that. Saved money and no ban ;-)

I don't know if packet spoofing still works with that. Can't test it cause of lack of the tools... Yesterday it was working. When I tried to grab a plot, another guy got it (immediately checked through friendlist mod where he is) and he wasn't even online ingame :-)

You btw. don't need archebuddy for that. The well known hacker from Kyprosa coded his own tool for the land grabbing thing.

----------


## Samiam2

> This is what you guy's seek works perfectly. Created it myself



Kacanboi please clear your inbox.

----------


## archlord12345

this is not working anymore

----------


## dopeytjen

> this is not working anymore


........yes it is. Landgrab hacks still work just fine.

----------


## luilein

where to get?

----------


## crazyrican

Your best bet is getting Archebuddy and installing one of the users land hack plugins, they still work but Trion has been getting a bit better on tracking these... they won't perma ban you anyways...

----------


## Senra

> Your best bet is getting Archebuddy and installing one of the users land hack plugins, they still work but Trion has been getting a bit better on tracking these... they won't perma ban you anyways...


Any suggestion which plugin works best? I've been using Poopie's plugin but I guess it doesn't work anymore (last update -> end of october)  :Embarrassment:

----------

